# Waffle House



## Jazz (Jan 14, 2007)

This is the same transparency made into a 4x5 emulsion transfer and an 8x10 emulsion lift (type 809).  It was taken just before dawn in Jonesboro, Arkansas.  This was the first place I ever had grits.  Which was why I was outside in the parking lot when the sky started to lighten a little before dawn.  uke-rig:


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Jan 14, 2007)

Very good job!  I love the feel of the pics, and the subject seems to fit, too.

I'm from California, and when my family went to Florida a few years ago, we arrived around 2 am, and one of the only places open was a Waffle House in Orlando.  It was my first time seeing grits, too, although I didn't dare touch them.  :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 14, 2007)

Awh you should have tried them....  I like the shot as well... kind of a universal nerve touched by a waffle house at night.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 14, 2007)

Cal - Thanks.  You didn't dare eat grits at Waffle House?  Smart man.

mysteryscribe - lol - I did try them, that's why I was out in the parking lot.  :mrgreen:   I liked them but they didn't like me. But thanks.  I agree there is a universal nerve touched by this place at night, especially in the wee hours.  It looked so stark sitting out there on the road by itself, very American somehow.


----------



## terri (Jan 15, 2007)

When in a Waffle House, get a waffle. It's a pretty safe bet.  

I like them both, with a little bias for the transfer (I just am a fool for those muted color shifts, it seems). Both techniques suit the image well! Nice job, Jazz.


----------



## fmw (Jan 15, 2007)

Waffle House is everywhere in the South.  There must be 1000's of them.  Last year I lost a tire on the interstate between Chattanooga and Nashville.  It was really early.  I limped into the Nashville suburbs on my spare and parked my car at a tire store that would open at 9:00 AM.  Across the street was a Waffle House.  I had an excellent breakfast and was amazed how charming and chatty the employees were.  It was a very positive experience.  The time went quickly and when I got to the tire store at 9 I had a smile on my face.  It had been a tough morning but the Waffle House made it better.


----------



## montresor (Jan 28, 2007)

Haven't been to a Waffle House since Ohio passed a no-smoking-anywhere law. Not a smoker myself, but wondering if it will still be a Waffle House without the acrid effluvium of stale coffee and old smokes! :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 28, 2007)

Someone once drove a car through a waffle house window where I live.  When it was replaced you could see just how greasy and coated with nicotine the windows were.  Didn't seem to hurt business but afterward I always described old diner walls as darkened by too many years of fried food and cigarette smoke.


----------

